# Want 38500 Grams of Rhenium at >$104K ??



## Scott2357 (May 3, 2010)

Check out item # 71QSCI10247001 on the top page.

http://gsaauctions.gov/gsaauctions/gsaauctions/


----------



## Oz (May 4, 2010)

Spot price is about $175,000.00 but where are you going to sell it?


----------



## Scott2357 (May 4, 2010)

Well, back to the government, of coarse! Just kidding, I would have no idea??


----------



## Scott2357 (May 7, 2010)

FYI, this went for $115,000. A bargain ???


----------



## Irons (May 8, 2010)

Scott2357 said:


> FYI, this went for $115,000. A bargain ???



The folks who bought it are probably the ones who sold it to the Government in the first place. Remember, the US Government can't even mint pennies for less than face value. For a while, they were making Nickels at a loss. Maybe they should charge more. :mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 8, 2010)

Irons said:


> Scott2357 said:
> 
> 
> > FYI, this went for $115,000. A bargain ???
> ...



Or learn how to do things properly without cost overruns.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 12, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Irons said:
> 
> 
> > Scott2357 said:
> ...



They know that perfectly Barren. They just did that with this buying, selling and they will buy that back again from their own people/friends. All legal and transparent. :mrgreen:


----------



## nickvc (May 13, 2010)

patnor1011 said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Irons said:
> ...


As if :roll:


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (May 14, 2010)

Just thought I'd throw in my cents worth, since I personally know the buyer, a friend of mine.
I'm currently involved in negotiating a sale. Serious inquires are welcome, but the window of opportunity closes this coming Monday. Not much time on a deal this large, but I didn't get involved until this week.


----------



## Scott2357 (May 14, 2010)

Cool. Was your friend already involved in the bidding or did he jump in once I bird dogged it?


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (May 15, 2010)

Don't know. I only found out about it after the fact.


----------

